# free uploading on ortel broadband plans in orissa !!!



## Davidboon (Sep 11, 2008)

yes its true, ortel a leading cable tv provider in orissa is providing free uploading on its 512 kbps plan.
it's broadband plan rates start from rs 150/pm .
so happy uploading for ortel users in orissa.

but what we need is free downloading !!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 11, 2008)

Free uploading at 512kbps? Unbelievable !


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 11, 2008)

^^^he said ortel is providing free upload on its 512kbps plan...he didn't say the upload speed was 512kbps


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 11, 2008)

^^Then uploading speed won't be more than 32kbps


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 11, 2008)

I have an Ortel DSL connection *since 3 years*. There upload speed is 11 KBps on a 256 kbps connection and 32 KBps(256 kbps) on a 512 kbps connection. There upload speed is roughly half the download speed. My friend has a 1 mbps connection and he gets 512 kbps upload speed. 

to the OP, uploading is free everywhere, I think...


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 11, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> There upload speed is roughly half the upload speed. My friend has a 1 mbps connection and he gets 512 kbps upload speed.
> 
> to the OP, uploading is free everywhere, I think...




what exactly do you mean?


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 11, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> There upload speed is roughly half the *upload *speed. My friend has a 1 mbps connection and he gets 512 kbps upload speed.



You meant upload speed is half of download speed?


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmm, they want you to seed, not just leech


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 12, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> what exactly do you mean?



Oops!, I meant Upload Speed is half the Download Speed. Edited


----------



## go4saket (Sep 24, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> I have an Ortel DSL connection *since 3 years*. There upload speed is 11 KBps on a 256 kbps connection and 32 KBps(256 kbps) on a 512 kbps connection. There upload speed is roughly half the download speed. My friend has a 1 mbps connection and he gets 512 kbps upload speed.
> 
> to the OP, uploading is free everywhere, I think...



I too have an Ortel connection as a backup connection and frankly speaking, it SUCKS bigtime. Upload speed on a 256 Kbps is not more than 5-6 KBps and the download speed also never crossed 18-20 KBps.

Moreover, uploading is not free with every company, bot with BSNL broadband atleast...


----------



## biswadeepmishra (Jan 12, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> yes its true, ortel a leading cable tv provider in orissa is providing free uploading on its 512 kbps plan.
> it's broadband plan rates start from rs 150/pm .
> so happy uploading for ortel users in orissa.
> 
> but what we need is free downloading !!!


I am from Bhubaneswar
the problem with ortel is their network and speed.
they are still at 256kbps speed !
and minimum charge for 512kbps plan is Rs.899 !!!
regarding uploading, ortel users well know how difficult it is to upload a 1MB file, leave apart 1MB, if you could properly upload a few kbs properly, its working gr8.
and also, its not new, this was there since its inception. advertisement is done now !

moreover, i had it 2 yrs back but it was aweful. its speeds never went more than 100kbps.
but with *BSNL 500C+* plan(Rs 600 per month), my speeds touch* 1.99Mbps* also !


of late, news is there that Ortel is going to upgrade its infrastructure at Bhubaneswar and make it such that its plans will range from minimum 1Mbps to maximum *20* Mbps.
I will switch to it as soon as it happens. But i dont thing it will be done so soon !
and moreover, it would turn costlier !


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 12, 2009)

biswadeepmishra said:


> of late, news is there that Ortel is going to upgrade its infrastructure at Bhubaneswar and make it such that its plans will range from minimum 1Mbps to maximum *20* Mbps.
> I will switch to it as soon as it happens. But i dont thing it will be done so soon !
> and moreover, it would turn costlier !



Thanx for the news Biswadeep . lets see if ortel makes it happen .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 12, 2009)

Orissa wala enjoy we Calcuttians cry...jealous..lol


----------



## confused!! (Jan 12, 2009)

2-3 yrs back when I was in Orissa,during my college days I used to do Internet through Dial up connection..was getting a bimonthly bill of around 3500/-LOL


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 12, 2009)

biswadeepmishra said:


> of late, news is there that Ortel is going to upgrade its infrastructure at Bhubaneswar and make it such that its plans will range from minimum 1Mbps to maximum *20* Mbps.



20mbps? Stop dreaming


----------



## biswadeepmishra (Jan 13, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> 20mbps? Stop dreaming


i said mate...its just a news from an Internal source.
and they are to upgrade their infrastructure.

maybe a first in India.
coz, they are first in India to allow free uploading in all Plans

it may take few years but it will happen !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2009)

biswadeepmishra said:


> i said mate...its just a news from an Internal source.
> and they are to upgrade their infrastructure.
> 
> maybe a first in India.
> ...



I would be very happy if my Orissa is the first place in India to get this broadband penetration.


----------

